# Available service Areas



## Johnirl87 (Oct 10, 2016)

I signed up for passed backround and chose SAN Diego for my area, when ever I log in it just says available service areas currently full , log out ! How do I actually get in the App and set availability ?


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

You don't.. That location is currently full. Keep checking it until a spot opens up and you'll be able to move forward.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Johnirl87 said:


> I signed up for passed backround and chose SAN Diego for my area, when ever I log in it just says available service areas currently full , log out ! How do I actually get in the App and set availability ?


I am not sure what exactly they are doing now, but when I went through the onboarding class they were very explicit as to what warehouse we were assigned. They specifically told us that you may see other areas but if we selected any other than the one designated, we would be locked out and out of luck.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I am not sure what exactly they are doing now, but when I went through the onboarding class they were very explicit as to what warehouse we were assigned. They specifically told us that you may see other areas but if we selected any other than the one designated, we would be locked out and out of luck.


Are you Prime Now? When I considered Prime Now they told me I could only choose UWA1 but when I settled on logistics they allowed me to choose from any warehouse in the area.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Prime Now. I can see them allowing a selection if multiple locations have a need, but I find it hard to believe that they wouldn't exert control. You can't onboard 500 people for two locations and then allow them to choose willy nilly. You might wind up with a 450 to 50 distribution.  Although I wouldn't mind being one of the 50.


----------



## Johnirl87 (Oct 10, 2016)

I can't get passed this


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

I guess they have a cap on drivers. Sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Again, it's full.. Keep checking back every so often. The exact same thing happened to me when I first signed up. They on board more people than they need and it fills up.


----------



## Johnirl87 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Again, it's full.. Keep checking back every so often. The exact same thing happened to me when I first signed up. They on board more people than they need and it fills up.


Thanks man it's just I was super excited and stoked when I heard about this and passed backround. Now I'm all stressed hoping I get to work with FLEX


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I checked a couple times a day and about week later the warehouse I wanted showed up in that section. Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> I am not sure what exactly they are doing now, but when I went through the onboarding class they were very explicit as to what warehouse we were assigned. They specifically told us that you may see other areas but if we selected any other than the one designated, we would be locked out and out of luck.


Where do they do the class?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Sweitzeram said:


> You don't.. That location is currently full. Keep checking it until a spot opens up and you'll be able to move forward.


Ok so if more pickup location become available they appear in the app somewhere or do I have to look for them or switch settings somewhere?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Are you Prime Now? When I considered Prime Now they told me I could only choose UWA1 but when I settled on logistics they allowed me to choose from any warehouse in the area.


Where is UWA1

They offered me Sodo , Georgetown , and Kent 
I think Sodo was prime now but not sure.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's what they sent me for Flex locations

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

Our records indicate that your selected service area is Kent (BFI5) - Amazon.com

Amazon Flex currently operates the following service areas in your region:
Bellevue (DSE1) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 98005.
Georgetown (DSE2) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 98108
Kent (BFI5) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 98032
Kirkand (DSE3) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 98034


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Who has the Prime Now and Fresh locations for Seattle area ?
Can you post please ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Ok so if more pickup location become available they appear in the app somewhere or do I have to look for them or switch settings somewhere?


 Search for "clear data" method to see if you have other options available. Will typically show a start screen with any such options. 
Now......use or do at your own peril....it used to work but have no clue if is still does.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

good call, I'll try it if I get no blocks next week.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Where do they do the class?


For Iphone there was supposed to be a WebEx class and I scheduled for it but nobody ever showed up from Amazon I tried this for three weeks in a row and then I just switched to android and they never made me take a class


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

yeah I guess we droids got no class.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Where is UWA1
> 
> They offered me Sodo , Georgetown , and Kent
> I think Sodo was prime now but not sure.


Yes Georgetown and Kent are logistics. UWA1 is a Prime Now in Seattle not sure which one. I live on the eastside but would rather drive to Kent and drive less miles on my route.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Search for "clear data" method to see if you have other options available. Will typically show a start screen with any such options.
> Now......use or do at your own peril....it used to work but have no clue if is still does.


According to Uberbomber you have to not work for three weeks for it to work


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm in Redmond and Tacoma so Kent is halfway in between both
I thought about trying to get eastside and Prime Now for tips but Kent is reverse traffic flow commute for me in morning so it seems like it's working out ok.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> According to Uberbomber you have to not work for three weeks for it to work


 At most locations if you've already accepted or worked a block either you won't be able to or have to know the workaround. I think I assumed he's in the LA area and from what I can tell they are allowing drivers to work out of multiple locations. If I assumed wrong, my bad. 
So, most definitely have to proceed with caution.


----------

